# Herausfinden, wann "Hotmail"-Adresse registriert wurde...



## daDom (15. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Ich möchte gerne wissen, wie man ermitteln kann, wann eine bestimmte Hotmail-Adresse registriert wurde...

Gibts da irgendwie einen Weg?


Gruß
daDom


----------



## knulp (18. Januar 2004)

Mhm, wieso sollte es einen geben? Die haben ja keinen grund es rumzuposaunen.
Schreib am besten ne Mail an die. (Am besten mit Absender @hotmail.com  )


----------

